
I've set up this blog for you to announce *updates* to your web 2.0 app.  Send me your updates by email or post them directly to the blog. - amichail
http://web2loop.blogspot.com/
======
tx
Who are you, and why do you think people should fill out your blog with news
for you?

How about you manually contact every Web 2.0 startup asking them for data to
populate your blog with? That will make more sense: if you in need, you go out
and ask.

~~~
nostrademons
Owners of Web 2.0 startups have far more to gain from this than Amichail does.
Generally, economic returns accrue to those who do the difficult parts; it's
far more difficult to start a Web 2.0 company than setup a blog, so far more
gain accrues to the users of this than the blog itself.

I, for one, plan to use it as soon as we launch our startup. Unfortunately
it's not much good if you're not ready for traffic, but I think it'll be a
nifty added source of exposure.

~~~
inklesspen
You're assuming anyone will read it. I'm afraid this is far from given.

~~~
nostrademons
If nobody reads it, you're out the 30 seconds it takes to post. I'll take that
bargain...

------
amichail
If you would like to post updates directly to the blog, please send me your
email to amichail@gmail.com so that I can give you permission to do so.

------
timg
Hey sure, will do.

